# Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?



## Windless (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn ja bitte Fotos ;D


----------



## etaine (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*

Hallo Robert.
Elke hat ja Glasbrocken am Teich. Aber Glaskies im Teich kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, v.a. würde ich mutmassen, dass man nach kurzer Zeit von der Zier nix mehr sieht, da es "verschlonzt". Klingt auch bei nem Mini  ziemlich kostenintensiv. 
Grüsse aus Passau
Doris


----------



## Windless (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*

Dann eben Fotos von Glasbrocken.
MFG Robert


----------



## etaine (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22738

Hier, das hat Elke vor ein paar Tagen eingestellt


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*

Das "verschlonzt" ganz bestimmt, meinen wunderschönen weißen Kies am Grund kann man auch nur mehr erahnen


----------



## Eugen (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*

ja,ich


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*



Eugen schrieb:


> ja,ich



Und? Wie sieht er aus? Hast du ein Foto davon?


----------



## Eugen (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*

so auf die schnelle :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/313&pictureid=3260

wurde während meiner Umbauaktion aufgenommen.
Davon habe ich aber noch mehr.
Und "Kies" habe ich auch noch im Bachlauf und in den Minis


----------



## elkop (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*

hab jetzt noch zwei andersbläuige (superwort, gell?) glasbrocken erstanden, die mir ganz besonders gut gefallen. werde demnächst ein neues foto einstellen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*



Eugen schrieb:


> so auf die schnelle :
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/313&pictureid=3260
> 
> ...



Ich wollte doch den Kies sehen - die Brocken sind aber auch schön!


----------



## Dilmun (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*

Hallo Robert!

Meinst du so?
Ich habe in dem Buch "Miniteiche im Wintergarten - auf Balkon und Terrasse"
(bede-verlag.de) viele Ideen und ein Bild gefunden.


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*

Hallo Sonja,

leider musste ich Dein Bild löschen. Copyright gilt auch für Bilder aus Büchern, Prospekten etc. Guckst Du bitte auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19970


----------



## Dilmun (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hat jemand Glaskies im Teich ?*

Liebe Christine!

Sorry und Danke!


Ich hab gedacht, wenn ich dazuschreibe, von wo das Bild ist, geht das. 
Hab wieder was dazugelernt. Nochmals Danke!


----------

